# Tappan first chance?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody get a date for the Tappan first chance tournament??? I've looked everywhere and can't find any mention of it.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

How did this turn out? weights?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't fish it... word has it there were like 60+ boats and took 12 something to win


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

63 boats and it took 13.? to win. Big bass was 6.? and there were 6 bags that were 10+ pounds.


----------



## Greg McQuaid (Jun 28, 2016)

Holy cow.... that is Impressive...


----------

